# Biebergrund Bike Marathon



## Nevibikerin (25. August 2010)

Kennt jemand den aktuellen Streckenzustand? Wird es eine Schlammschlacht ): ?


----------



## Dosenbrot (25. August 2010)

Wie wärs mit einer Umfrage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (26. August 2010)

es darf gerne jeder der will und Infos hat beteiligen


----------



## Redhead74 (26. August 2010)

Strecke überragend, stellenweise noch nass. Wenn es Regnet wirds schön dreckig. + forumssuche 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292510&highlight=biebergem%FCnd&page=5


----------



## Nevibikerin (26. August 2010)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Strecke überragend, stellenweise noch nass. Wenn es Regnet wirds schön dreckig. + forumssuche
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292510&highlight=biebergem%FCnd&page=5


*

Das ist aber der Biebergmünd Marathon.
Ich meine aber den Biebergrund Marathon jetzt am So.*


----------



## Redhead74 (26. August 2010)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> Das ist aber der Biebergmünd Marathon.
> Ich meine aber den Biebergrund Marathon jetzt am So.



Du sprichst von dem am Sonntag also in Rossbach das ist genau der 
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/


----------



## Nevibikerin (26. August 2010)

genau den meine ich.


----------



## Otzi (26. August 2010)

its the same...


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. August 2010)

Am Wochenende und gestern hat es noch ganz gut ausgesehen. War überraschend trocken. Aber ab morgen ist bis Sonntag Dauerregen gemeldet Ich könnt:kotz:
Abends gehts dann nach Menorca in Urlaub. Ob ich mir daß dann morgens noch gebe

Wenn ich im Moment Richtung Biebergemünd schaue blitzt es!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lapierrer (26. August 2010)

Also hier im Jossgrund (ca 20km weg von Rossbach) ist auch gerade Gewitter mit heftigem regen  

Was mich aber hoffnungsvoll stimmt ist die Tatsache das es die lezten Tage selbest nach starkem regen relativ gut und schnell abgetrocknet hat 

Gruß Max


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. August 2010)

Hier in Frammersbach (Luftlinie 10km entfernt) hat es glaube ich die ganze Nacht durchgschüttet Und es regnet immer noch!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. August 2010)

Ich freu mich auf die 7. Teilnahme in Rossbach...   Egal, welches Wetter kommt...und wer beim ersten dabei war, der weiß wie es sein kann! 
Super Strecke, nette Helfer, gute Organisation! Wetter egal!


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht Wenn ich sehe was da heute noch so runtergekommen ist

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lapierrer (27. August 2010)

ach kommt schon so ein matschrennen ist doch auch mal was lustiges  
Das es matschig wird ist fast schon klar hier regent es schon wieder 

Ich fahr trozdem mit 

Gruß max


----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. August 2010)

@ Lapierre: Geile Einstellung...hab gerade eine Startunterlagen geholt, jetzt kanns aufs Aschaffenburger Stadtfest gehen und morgen früh gehts dann schon auf die Langstrecke...

@ mtbmarcus: Hm...mußt du halt dein Edelbike vor Ende September nochmal putzen!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. August 2010)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> @ Lapierre: Geile Einstellung...hab gerade eine Startunterlagen geholt, jetzt kanns aufs Aschaffenburger Stadtfest gehen und morgen früh gehts dann schon auf die Langstrecke...
> 
> @ mtbmarcus: Hm...mußt du halt dein Edelbike vor Ende September nochmal putzen!!!



Hab mich gerade nachgemeldet. Allerdings nur die 35km. Um 15Uhr gehts zum Flughafen und in den bikefreien Familienurlaub Nachdem ich noch Wiesthal und Bad Orb fahre, werde ich wohl noch mehrmals putzen müssen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. August 2010)

So..."Rennbericht"...

Nach 2 Stunden Schlaf heute morgen frohen Mutes nach Rossbach...hab die ersten 60 km in 3:18 zurückgelegt...allerdings ging dann in der zweiten Runde nix mehr...bin bei der Verpflegung bei km 75 ausgestiegen und zurückgefahren. Für solche Verhältnisse bin ich schlichtweg zu schlecht trainiert!!!!

War überrascht, wie gut die Strecke in der ersten Runde war. Leider dann durch den starken Regen wars in der zweiten nich mehr so "schön"...aber das soll keine Ausrede sein, wir fahren ja MTB, oder? Zumindest hats Rad ne ordentliche Schlammpackung mitgenommen, Fahrer auch!

Fands trotzdem wieder super organisiert, werd auch nächstes Jahr zusehen, das ich dann zum 8. Mal teilnehme...
Leider bin ich halt nur über mich enttäuscht, aber bei 1700 km in den Beinen kann ich wohl nicht mehr erwarten...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrer (29. August 2010)

Also bei mir liefs so naja!
3:25 auf den 60km glaub ich 

Ich hab recht viele photografen gesehn weis jemand wo es die bilder dann gibt?? (außer bei diesem anbieter auf der Internetseite??)

Gruß
Max


----------



## Scaler94 (30. August 2010)

Bei mir liefs ganz Ok.
Bin auf der Kurzstrecke gestartet.
Hätte warscheinlich für die Top 5 gereicht, wenn ich keinen Platten gehabt hätte.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. August 2010)

Ich fand die Strecke überraschend "trocken"....

Soll heissen, ich hatte mit einer weitaus schlimmeren Schlammpackung gerechnet!

War alles absolut fahrbar und auch nicht allzu gefährlich.

60 Km
2:47 Std.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (31. August 2010)

ich war am sonntag auch über die Kurzstrecke dabei, also ich fand die Strecke cool wobei ich eh lieber fahre wenns schön schlammig ist

aber zum Glück hats ned geregnet, erst als ich fertig war mit fahren

Bilder gibts auf firstfotofactory.org mit schon ganz heftigen preisen...


----------



## KermitB4 (2. September 2010)

Dass es die auf firstfotofactory gibt ist mir schon klar...

Aber es waren auch zahlreiche private Fotografen an der Rennstrecke. Gibts jemanden der nen Link hat?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (2. September 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren...also ob die "Hobby"Fotografen nicht ihre Bilder zur Verfügung stellen...vielleicht wäre es mal eine Anfrage beim RFC wert...die Orga is ja prima und die kümmern sich wirklich um vieles...

Ich werd mal eine Mail hinschreiben!

Zum Thema Firstfactory...sind die Bilder gut, bin ich auch gern bereit, mal etwas Kohle hinzulegen...

Gruß
Markus

@ kermitb4: Samstag Streckenbesichtigung Wiesthal?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (6. September 2010)

Update...

RFC darf wegen Vertrag wohl noch keine Bilder von Hobbyfotografen online stellen, wobei es auch schwer ist, die alle zu organisieren (verständlich). Vielleicht tut sich in ein paar Wochen noch etwas...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MAMOARMIN (25. August 2011)

Mal ne kleine Frage an die Pros hier..
ich würde tierisch gerne die mittlere Strecke mitfahren.
Wie sieht es denn mit den langsameren aus, die einfach mitfahren wollen und die Strecke durchstehen wollen...
werden die gesteinigt belächelt oder deren Teilnahme in Frage gestellt...oder iss dort familiöre Athmo?
fahre eigentlich regelmässig und bin auch schon mal 1600 HM am Stück gefahren..
Bin halt nicht der typische Radhering...


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. August 2011)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage an die Pros hier..
> ich würde tierisch gerne die mittlere Strecke mitfahren.
> Wie sieht es denn mit den langsameren aus, die einfach mitfahren wollen und die Strecke durchstehen wollen...
> werden die gesteinigt belächelt oder deren Teilnahme in Frage gestellt...oder iss dort familiöre Athmo?
> ...



Sollte kein Problem sein. Die ersten ca. 8km sind meist recht breite Schotterwege. Da zieht es sich recht weit auseinander. Danach fährt man meist alleine.
Allerdings wurde die Strecke in diesem Jahr leicht geändert. Leider sind Teile der neuen Streckeabschnitte nicht wetterfest. Durch die heftigen Gewitter sind Teile dabei die so schlammig sind daß man sie nicht fahren kann. Dadurch wird das ganze recht unrythmisch. Mir gefällt das nicht so gut. Aber da muß man jetzt durch. Da für unsere Gegend für Freitag und Samstag noch ordentlich Regen gemeldet ist werden sich die Streckenverhältnisse wohl nicht verbessern.

Gruß
Marcus

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ideallinie (27. August 2011)

Gibts Neuigkeiten von der Strecke?
Obwohl, wenn es runtergehauen hat wie hier (ca 40km) dann 
will ich es gar nicht wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (27. August 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Gibts Neuigkeiten von der Strecke?
> Obwohl, wenn es runtergehauen hat wie hier (ca 40km) dann
> will ich es gar nicht wissen...



Die extemen Gewitter die es gestern geben sollten haben uns zum Glück verschont. Es hat nur relativ leicht geregnet. Seit 10Uhr hat es nicht mehr geregnet. Wenn ich allerdings jetzt Richtung Roßbach schaue sieht es dort recht dunkel aus. Wohne ca. 10km Luftlinie entfernt.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## j.wayne (28. August 2011)

Also die Strecke war im ersten Teil eine bösartige Frechheit. Besonders der Rosengarten war wieder Arschglatt und Saugefährlich. Die beiden Bachdurchfahrten und was danach kam war jenseitrs von gut und böse. 
Hoffentlich wird die Strecke wieder geändert, so wie es dieses Jahr war gehts net.


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. August 2011)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Also die Strecke war im ersten Teil eine bösartige Frechheit. Besonders der Rosengarten war wieder Arschglatt und Saugefährlich. Die beiden Bachdurchfahrten und was danach kam war jenseitrs von gut und böse.
> Hoffentlich wird die Strecke wieder geändert, so wie es dieses Jahr war gehts net.



Genau das war auch meine Befürchtung im Vorfeld. Hatte ich ja oben auch schon vor einigen Tagen geschrieben. Bin deshalb anstatt der 60km die 38km gefahren. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Diese zwei bis drei bescheidenen Kilometer haben mir jeden Rythmus genommen. Für die Kurzstrecke die als letztes gestartet ist war es als hätte man eine Kuhherde übers Feld gescheucht. Man mußte teilweise durch 20cm tiefen Schlamm fahren oder laufen.
Ich weiß nicht ob es Sinn macht nur um den Schotteranteil zu verringern irgendwo die Wiese zu mähen und dies dann als MTB-Strecke zu bezeichnen. Schon gar nicht bei solchen Verhältnissen. Fürs Wetter kann keiner etwas. Aber hier sollte man definitv reagieren und solche Teilstücke wieder rausnehmen. Bei trockenem Wetter wäre es unproblematisch diese wieder einzubauen.
Ansonsten waren Streckenbeschilderung, Verpflegung, Nudelparty usw. wie gewohnt einwandfrei!

Gruß
Marcus

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## festus hagen (29. August 2011)

So ein Marathon ist nun mal ne Outdoorveranstaltung. Wenns regnet, wirds eben auch mal rutschig.
Mir jedenfalls hat die Strecke viel besser als letztes Jahr gefallen. eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht fahren, wegen dem großen anteil an Waldautobahn. Ein Kumpel hat mich dann überredet.

Im Nachhinein bin ich froh, daß ich gefahren bin.

Kompliment an den Veranstalter für die Strecke.

Ich bin auch nicht der Fahrtechnikexperte und habe nur ein kurzes Bergaufstück -als sich zwar mein Hinterrad noch gedreht hat, ich aber keinen Zentimeter mehr vorwärts kam- geschoben. 

Ich finde, zu einem Marathon gehört auch das ein odere andere etwas anspruchsvollere Stück, is schließlich ein Rennen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. August 2011)

Es ist wohl davon abhängig welche Strecke du gefahren bist. Ich bin aus Zeitmangel die 38er gefahren. Da waren dann halt schon ca. 250 vor mir durch. Das war dann nicht mehr schön.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## alex80 (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

mein Bericht zum Rennen ist online, ich fand es eine äußerst gelungene Veranstaltung, zwar ein bisschen "weicher" Boden, aber ist ja für alle gleich! Hier der Link:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=68


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Cuberider2812 (31. August 2011)

So...ich hab dieses Jahr das erste Mal seit Anfang des Rennens ausgesetzt...nix  auf dem MTB trainiert...und dann wollte ich mir das nicht geben...schade, aber vielleicht dann wieder nächstes Jahr...

@mtbmarcus: Wenn ich hier so deine Kommentare lese...hm...frag mich warum du MTB fährst...ich weiß, du bist wirklich ein guter Radfahrer, komm ich leistungsmässig nicht mit...aber wie schon andere hier sagten, beim MTB kanns halt auch mal nass, schlammig, rutschig oder sonst was sein. Klar, trocken und schnelle Strecken haben auch was. Aber das rumgemache hier dann immer wenns nicht so ist...ich verstehs einfach nicht. Dann würde ich halt selbst auch keine Kurzstrecke fahren, wenn dir doch eh klar ist, das Lang- und Mittelstrecke schon vorher über die eh schon tiefe Piste rauschen. Dann eben gar kein Start. Und da du anscheinend mehr aufs Wetter kuckst als andere, vielleicht dann morgens einfach nur hinfahren und an der Strecke anfeuern. Der RFC stellt da jedes Jahr wirklich eine schöne Verantstaltung auf die Beine. Und ja, du lobst ja auch das Rahmenprogramm, hab ich gesehen. Aber lass es doch einfach mal mit den Kommentaren zur Strecke...du weißt doch selbst wahrscheinlich gut, wie schwer es ist, eine gescheite Strecke für so ein Rennen zusammenzustellen, die jedem gefällt. Geht euch doch in Frammersbach nicht anders, oder?
Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, will dich auch nich angreifen, aber das ähnelt sich schon alles jedesmal sehr was du da schreibst. Und das find ich schade!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. August 2011)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> So...ich hab dieses Jahr das erste Mal seit Anfang des Rennens ausgesetzt...nix  auf dem MTB trainiert...und dann wollte ich mir das nicht geben...schade, aber vielleicht dann wieder nächstes Jahr...
> 
> @mtbmarcus: Wenn ich hier so deine Kommentare lese...hm...frag mich warum du MTB fährst...ich weiß, du bist wirklich ein guter Radfahrer, komm ich leistungsmässig nicht mit...aber wie schon andere hier sagten, beim MTB kanns halt auch mal nass, schlammig, rutschig oder sonst was sein. Klar, trocken und schnelle Strecken haben auch was. Aber das rumgemache hier dann immer wenns nicht so ist...ich verstehs einfach nicht. Dann würde ich halt selbst auch keine Kurzstrecke fahren, wenn dir doch eh klar ist, das Lang- und Mittelstrecke schon vorher über die eh schon tiefe Piste rauschen. Dann eben gar kein Start. Und da du anscheinend mehr aufs Wetter kuckst als andere, vielleicht dann morgens einfach nur hinfahren und an der Strecke anfeuern. Der RFC stellt da jedes Jahr wirklich eine schöne Verantstaltung auf die Beine. Und ja, du lobst ja auch das Rahmenprogramm, hab ich gesehen. Aber lass es doch einfach mal mit den Kommentaren zur Strecke...du weißt doch selbst wahrscheinlich gut, wie schwer es ist, eine gescheite Strecke für so ein Rennen zusammenzustellen, die jedem gefällt. Geht euch doch in Frammersbach nicht anders, oder?
> Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, will dich auch nich angreifen, aber das ähnelt sich schon alles jedesmal sehr was du da schreibst. Und das find ich schade!
> ...



Hallo Markus,

ok, ich gelobe Besserung! Es haben sich aber doch danach einige beschwert. Und da waren auch gute Fahrer dabei. Es geht ja auch nur um den einen Teil. Und gewonnen hat die Kurzstrecke an Qualität dadurch nicht.
Ich bin am Samstag davor die 60km abgefahren. Dort wurden ja auch einige Teile geändert. Dort hat es sich aber auch gelohnt. Zumindest im relativ trockenen Zustand. Aber nicht umsonst haben die Roßbacher am Samstag noch entschieden einen mittlerweile durchs Wetter unfahrbaren Anstieg rauszunehmen. 
Ich bin heute übrigens in Wiesthal eine Runde gefahren. Strecke ist fast überall trocken und gut fahrbar.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cuberider2812 (1. September 2011)

Hi Marcus,

klar wird die Strecke in Rossbach sicherlich durch den Regen verdammt schwer...auch teilweise gefährlich...wenn ich da an das erste Rennen denke (und das war damals mein erster 60iger und ich wußte nicht was mich erwartet).... Aber das is doch das was die MTBler insgeheim wollen...Action...und jeder selbst muß wissen, was er sich (und den anderen Fahrern) zumuten will...das die Rossbacher noch kurzfristig Teile geändert haben spricht doch auch wieder für den Veranstalter! Und Rossbach ist halt im Gegensatz zu Frammersbach eher eine MTB-Strecke...Frammersbach, und das is jetzt auch kein Vorwurf, finde ich zum großen Teil langweilig weil zuviel Schotter...meine Lieblinge bleiben Rossbach, Keiler und Wiesthal...

Wiesthal...ja...sofern ich meinen Triathlon in Köln am Samstag gut überstehe und meine beginnende Erkältung mich nicht total flasht habe ich schon vor, in der Heimat am 11.9. mitzufahren...allerdings dann sicherlich einfach nur so... 

Gruß
Markus (mit "k"... => Kanone)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

